# My Leon Cupra R 225



## fokusicar (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi!
I'm new to You forum, so I thought I sould present my car








mods...
Eibach coilovers
Milltek turbo-back exhaust
Forge intake hose
Forge upper turbo hoses
Forge SplitR blow off valve
Dectane fron lights 
HID kit 8000K
Dectane tail lights
KEI Racing Fin7 hyperblack 18" wheels
K&N RF-1047 air filter
...



















































































































_Modified by fokusicar at 9:44 AM 9-17-2007_


----------



## dario_20VT (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: My Leon Cupra R 225 (fokusicar)*

nice car








nice moods


----------



## Marco Silva (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: My Leon Cupra R 225 (dario_20VT)*

HOT CAR !
VERY NICE ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FormulaRacing1 (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice Car Brother......I really like the Callipers and Drilled Rotors, and don't mention the Angel Eyes
Congrats


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: My Leon Cupra R 225 (fokusicar)*

Great car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Great color!


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: My Leon Cupra R 225 (Cede)*

How do you like the Split-R valve?


----------



## fokusicar (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: My Leon Cupra R 225 (Cede)*

I love it!


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: My Leon Cupra R 225 (fokusicar)*

Sounds good?
Is it loud?


----------



## fokusicar (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: My Leon Cupra R 225 (Cede)*

Louder than the 007p...I takes for 2 to 3 weeks for it to get loud...


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: My Leon Cupra R 225 (fokusicar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fokusicar* »_Louder than the 007p...I takes for 2 to 3 weeks for it to get loud...

I dont understand? like how it get louder after a bit of use or what?


----------



## dario_20VT (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: My Leon Cupra R 225 (Cede)*

yes after a bit of use,until the spring gets broken in


----------



## FormulaRacing1 (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you have a pic with hood down and Angel Eyes???
Thanks


----------



## fokusicar (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (FormulaRacing1)*

No I have turned the Angel Eyes off because I drive a Seat, not a BMW...


----------



## NorthNJ (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: My Leon Cupra R 225 (fokusicar)*

nice pic's and like the yellow brake setup


----------



## BoraVR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: My Leon Cupra R 225 (northnj_va)*

car looks really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (fokusicar)*

Jejeje you're completely right! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (atarier)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cristi_sd (Oct 26, 2007)

fokusicar, i have seat leon too, and i want to buy these tail lights, could you please put some pictures with them, i want to see how they light up. thanx a lot


----------



## fokusicar (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (cristi_sd)*

I will try when I get the time...
Buy them, won't be sorry!


----------



## cristi_sd (Oct 26, 2007)

when you'll find the time, I would apriciate it. I'll buy them, but I can't decide between two.


----------



## martyfarty69 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (cristi_sd)*

Thats a sick car man, Damn I wish we got those over here, I miss my Seat's / Skoda's etc,


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (martyfarty69)*

Beautiful!! I might have to look into getting one of these. I figure once I sell the MKII Jetta coupe here in Delaware, I will have no more connections to old cars. Might be a good time to step it up to one of these Leon R's. one of my best friends has one of these in Black.


----------



## allmotor6 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*

You didn't mention that upper intercooler piping, looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: maybe that's not what it is, I was thinking it was a US spec 1.8t


_Modified by allmotor6 at 2:43 PM 3-7-2008_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (allmotor6)*

very very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChMKIVplay (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: My Leon Cupra R 225 (fokusicar)*

i love it. i wouldnt mind owning one stateside


----------



## candyvr6 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: My Leon Cupra R 225 (ChMKIVplay)*

wow beautiful car! def wish they were available here!


----------



## fokusicar (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: My Leon Cupra R 225 (fokusicar)*


----------



## fokusicar (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: My Leon Cupra R 225 (fokusicar)*

And a few cars from my friends...


----------



## corrado782 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: My Leon Cupra R 225 (fokusicar)*

mega sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: My Leon Cupra R 225 (corrado782)*

Zakucaj to za zemlju! Super je inace! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## biglouvw (Jun 30, 2007)

Man you guys are rollin deep down there. Nice cars!!!!!


----------



## audiqtr (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: My Leon Cupra R 225 (fokusicar)*

Awesome work....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: My Leon Cupra R 225 (audiqtr)*

God I wish they sold these in the USA... great cars bud http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OJwerks (Oct 22, 2005)

they all look awesome!!!


----------



## proxy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: My Leon Cupra R 225 (ChMKIVplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChMKIVplay* »_i love it. i wouldnt mind owning one stateside

x1 billion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## class06r32 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: My Leon Cupra R 225 (fokusicar)*

SUPER SEAT!! Volio bi da vidim ih uzivo kad dodem u Zagreb. Keep up the great work!


----------

